# هل تعلم كم مرة دعى السيد المسيح ربا فى الكتاب المقدس



## فراشة مسيحية (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*** هل تعلم *** ​ 
ان الكتاب المقدس دعا السيدالمسيح ربا : ​ 
حوالى 461  مره . ​ 
منهم : ​ 
87 فى البشائر .. ​ 
76مره فى سفر الأعمال ​ 
،260 مره فى رسائل بولس ، ​ 
و20 مره فى الرسائل الجامعه ، ​ 
و 9مرات فى سفر الرؤيا.. ​ 
منقول ​


----------



## ابو لهب (14 ديسمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية

مرسي  461 مره للمجهود العظيم 
الرب يبار كل اعمالك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 ديسمبر 2008)

ابو لهب قال:


> فراشة مسيحية
> 
> مرسي 461 مره للمجهود العظيم
> الرب يبار كل اعمالك


 461 الف شكر لمرورك اخي

نورت الموضوع وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب​


----------



## kalimooo (14 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااا فراشة للمعلومات المهمة
سلام المسيح​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور على الرد اخي المبارك كليم

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بربروسّا (15 ديسمبر 2008)

ولكن كم مرة ذكر المسيح ( إلها) في العهد الجديد؟

الجواب : ولا مرة

هذا ما يؤكد أن المسيح عبد لله لأن الرب لا تعني أنه إله . وفي جميع الترجمات العالمية.


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2008)

بربروسّا قال:


> ولكن كم مرة ذكر المسيح ( إلها) في العهد الجديد؟
> 
> الجواب : ولا مرة
> 
> هذا ما يؤكد أن المسيح عبد لله لأن الرب لا تعني أنه إله . وفي جميع الترجمات العالمية.


 بلاش جهلللللللل وفلسفة على الفاضي

امال دي اسفار العهد اية ؟




> 87 فى البشائر ..
> 
> 
> 76مره فى سفر الأعمال
> ...


 
تخللللللللللللف بتردوا من غير ماتقروا حتى !!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## بربروسّا (15 ديسمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> بلاش جهلللللللل وفلسفة على الفاضي
> 
> امال دي اسفار العهد اية ؟
> 
> ...



لا يا آنسة أو يا سيدة
بل نقرأ جيدا

ما ذكرتي أنت عن الرب صحيح ولكن الرب لا تعني الاله المعبود , الرب لها معاني العبد وليس المعبود.
إرجعي لها واحدة واحدة بدل تعدادها وافهمي معناها من الكتاب المقدس نفسه , تجدينها بمعاني الإنسان والعبد وليس المعبود.

لا يوجد في العهد الجديد كلمة واحدة تفيد الألوهية للمسيح.


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2008)

بربروسّا قال:


> لا يا آنسة أو يا سيدة
> بل نقرأ جيدا
> 
> ما ذكرتي أنت عن الرب صحيح ولكن الرب لا تعني الاله المعبود , الرب لها معاني العبد وليس المعبود.
> ...



القسم هنا مش للمناقشة

ولا للمسلمين

روح الاقسام الحوارية واتكلم

اتعلم النظام​


----------



## بربروسّا (15 ديسمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> القسم هنا مش للمناقشة
> 
> ولا للمسلمين
> 
> ...



في هذه فقط معك حق


----------



## فادية (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسي  فشفوش على  المعلومات القيمة *
*تسلم ايديك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا فوفو حبيبتي

نوووورتي الموضوع يا غالية​


----------

